# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مختصر فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري لابن حجر لأبي الفتح المراغي / نفيس جدا

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :

مختصر كتاب فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري لابن حجر	
لشرف الدين أبي الفتح محمد بن أبي بكر المراغي



بيانات المخطوط :
=======

اسم المخطوط :مختصر كتاب فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري لابن حجر	
اسم المؤلف :شرف الدين أبو الفتح محمد بن أبي بكر بن الحسين القرشي المراغي
رقم المخطوط : Ms. or. 340
عدد الاوراق : القطعة الاولى : 47 ورقة   /   القطعة الثانية  39 ورقة
الحالة : ناقص
مصدر المخطوط :  مكتبة جامعة لايبزيك / المانيا 
تاريخ النسخ: ........................
اسم الناسخ : ......................


تحميل المخطوط : 

الرابط الأول    /    الرابط الثاني 

ــــــــــــــ
اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا

موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------


## دمعة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
الحجم كبير ويحتاج الوقت للتنزيل

----------


## خالد محمد خميس

شكرا

----------


## نبراس الموصلي

*هل سيُطبع هذا الكتاب؟*

----------

